# People are really lazy



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

http://imgur.com/a/CvKpRwg


So slow for GH and I get this one.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Once I made $17 to deliver a smoothie on Uber Eats. What a country!


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Once I made $17 to deliver a smoothie on Uber Eats. What a country!


Seriously.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Seriously.


Yep.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/CvKpRwg
> 
> 
> So slow for GH and I get this one.


For a cup of brown sugar water. How much it pay?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> For a cup of brown sugar water. How much it pay?


$9.

$20 total tonight for a 2.5 hour block. Normally, it's a $50-70 night.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> $9.
> 
> $20 total tonight for a 2.5 hour block. Normally, it's a $50-70 night.


Damn just one of those days. Hopefully today is the beginning of a real busy weekend.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Hopefully today is the beginning of a real busy weekend.


I have a feeling this weekend could be one of the slowest weekends that I have seen in quite some time. It depends. The city council voted yesterday on a measure to defy the governor's executive order and allow restaurants to reopen this weekend. The Murph shot back that if the city is not going to enforce his executive order with local law enforcement, then he will send state law enforcement in to do the job. So we'll see. If restaurants feel comfortable enough to open then it could be a slow weekend for delivery.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I have a feeling this weekend could be one of the slowest weekends that I have seen in quite some time. It depends. The city council voted yesterday on a measure to defy the governor's executive order and allow restaurants to reopen this weekend. The Murph shot back that if the city is not going to enforce his executive order with local law enforcement, then he will send state law enforcement in to do the job. So we'll see. If restaurants feel comfortable enough to open then it could be a slow weekend for delivery.


It's been slower than usual so far today but I'm getting lucky with tips. Hopefully it starts to pick up


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Had to drop my GH block tonight due to personal conflict. Wondering how busy it was in Chicagoland. Tomorrow, 5-8pm GH block. Hoping to have a $100 night.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Evening 4-8 was nonstop busy on DD


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Evening 4-8 was nonstop busy on DD


All in all, a short night but a good night. Got a late start and pulled out of the driveway at 6:00. Did GrubHub exclusively until 9:10. GrubHub shuts down at 9:00 in my market, so I turned on Uber at that point and rejected my first 7 pings until I got one for a restaurant on my way home with the dropoff less than half a mile from my house......just so I wouldn't be dead miling home. Pulled into my driveway at 9:45.

6:00 to 9:45 (driveway to driveway)
21 miles total
$109 from GrubHub
$10 from Uber

That's about as good as I can hope for. If I can do that the rest of the weekend, it'll be a darn good weekend.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Evening 4-8 was nonstop busy on DD


You're in Washington DC market right?



Launchpad McQuack said:


> All in all, a short night but a good night. Got a late start and pulled out of the driveway at 6:00. Did GrubHub exclusively until 9:10. GrubHub shuts down at 9:00 in my market, so I turned on Uber at that point and rejected my first 7 pings until I got one for a restaurant on my way home with the dropoff less than half a mile from my house......just so I wouldn't be dead miling home. Pulled into my driveway at 9:45.
> 
> 6:00 to 9:45 (driveway to driveway)
> 21 miles total
> ...


This is great.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> You're in Washington DC market right?
> 
> 
> This is great.


DC/MD


----------



## ShipMeTheMoney (May 21, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> DC/MD


does going on schedule for GH have any advantage?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

ShipMeTheMoney said:


> does going on schedule for GH have any advantage?


Scheduled drivers supposedly get priority dispatch. Ive been blocked from scheduling for a while now and I cant really tell the difference


----------



## ShipMeTheMoney (May 21, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Scheduled drivers supposedly get priority dispatch. Ive been blocked from scheduling for a while now and I cant really tell the difference


How'd you get blocked?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Ive been blocked from scheduling for a while now and I cant really tell the difference


Do you know why you were banned? I got banned last summer and don't know why. My best guess is low acceptance rate. They sent me an e-mail telling me to schedule a phone call with my driver specialist, but I never did it. The whole reason I do this is because I don't want to schedule stuff. I hardly ever signed up for blocks anyway, so I don't really care that I don't have access to them.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

They claimed I was taking advantage of the contribution pay. I prefer being off schedule so I don’t mind. I’m honestly grateful they didn’t deactivate me


----------

